# R2 Sprinkler Change of Use Rehabilitation subcode



## Ams (Mar 2, 2018)

In New Jersey have a Building that was a cafe/restaurant downstairs and 2 apartments existing upstairs. Went for a variance to change the use of the first floor to 2 apartments last year. I applied for building permits sometime after November 2017. Architect did not draw sprinkler system on plan, building inspector says we need them. He will not tell me why except because of Table G. I am referencing NJAC 5:23-6.31 Change of use January 16, 2018, page 10 Table G (prior A-2, after variance R-2,I’m assuming according to 3015 IBC Group Occupancy Classification.). He stated that he doesn’t know what other use of building was prior to variance because he wasn’t with the town then and has been dragging his feet, delaying for 3 months. Anyway according to the chart my relative hazard is equal. G. 2. States “When a change of use is made to an equal or lessor hazard category as shown in Table G, there is no requirement to install an automatic sprinkler system except in areas where work being performed in connection with the change of use triggers a requirement for an automatic sprinkler system and in windowless stories in accordance with NJAC 5:23-6.30(c) of this sub chapter.”  
FYI Windowless story does not apply here.


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome

There are smarter people that will give great answers , give it a few days.

Have you talked to Inspectors boss,, or is this a one dog town??


----------



## Ams (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank you. Unfortunately it’s a one dog town.       It’s a shame that my town is so uncooperative. Trying to keep an old building alive and only some people here get smacked in the face. Guess I should have learned my lesson and moved on to a different town.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 4, 2018)

AMS, You have to realize that as a Building Offical we often understand you plight ,however have to enforce the code or we my be in  jeopardy or put our community  in  jeopardy.

see tag line below


----------



## Ams (Mar 4, 2018)

The Commish. I understand that completely.  I have worked with numerous building officials over the years and have only encountered problems in this one town. Any time I had questions, etc the Building Officials were always helpful.  I am just asking for interpretation and I can’t get an answer.


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2018)

Normally if you ad more rental units they have to And entire building is required to be sprinkled.

Another route to go, since we are talking money, hire a code consultant to look at the project and advise you.

Normally the consultant is worth the money


----------

